# Optiwhite iwagumi.



## Garuf (30 Jan 2009)

Hello, received my optiwhite today, It's a got a few scratched and the silicon is everywhere but I couldn't resist scaping it! Here she is, critique please.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2009)

what you planning on putting in there? plant wise....feels a little confined?


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2009)

Nothing but hc, though I might plump for some downoi or hairgrass to break it up.


----------



## John Starkey (30 Jan 2009)

Hi Garuf,just my twopenneth worth,i think you have too many rocks in there,regards john


----------



## samc (30 Jan 2009)

im not very good at doing rocks tbh but id take the biggest left back one out, apart from that id be happy with it


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2009)

I think you might be right. It was only a 10 minute scape just to get some ideas out there.


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2009)

That big left hand rock is actually 2 rocks, but for some reason it appears as one much larger one.


----------



## samc (30 Jan 2009)

yer i thought it was one until the photo from above


----------



## Mark Green (30 Jan 2009)

> feels a little confined?



May be move the Dinosaurs a little bit more to the right  


Looking good , will look even better with your HC and hairgrass all grown in.


Mark


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2009)

in a tank of this size garuf, i'd just hint at an iwagumi as opposed to a fully blown gumi. check out NA book1 first few pages. you'd get away with 2 stones. i think we're getting into a habit of the dry scape having to look spot on...i doesn't  have to be. the planting plays as bigger part too


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2009)

I don't have any books on scaping, Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I don't have any books on scaping, Mark.



ahh, ok. well, 1 main stone and 2 supporting stones should do. the main stone doesn't always mean the biggest that you have neither


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2009)

sazon?


----------



## Mark Evans (30 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> sazon?



do you mean type of stone?


----------



## TDI-line (30 Jan 2009)

Hi Garuf, i was wondering where you get your new tank from?


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2009)

It's from AE. I'm actually not that happy with it, it's a really sloppy piece of work in the flesh, scatches and silicon all over the place. I don't have the heart to complain though since I bought it with my aquapoints.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Jan 2009)

I actually really like that but think you'd need taller plants than HC to make it work.  I can really see it with a lawn of hairgrass weaving in amongst the rocks to accentuate the fact that they are a series of different rocks.


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jan 2009)

Yeh to many rocks for my liking.

Sam


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2009)

How about these, less stones more planting.


----------



## Nick16 (30 Jan 2009)

the top one is good, the bottom picture however, remove the flat stone on the left, it is distracting, then in both pictures you have 3 clumps of rock.


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2009)




----------



## samc (30 Jan 2009)

for some reason i prefer the first one of the two heres one i really like 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




i like the rock positioning on that one 

looks like ull be fiddling for a while


----------



## Garuf (30 Jan 2009)

I'll do a wood and fern scape if I have to fiddle too much. They're so much easier.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (30 Jan 2009)

This one is doing it for me http://img90.imageshack.us/img90/8721/dscn0329nj8.jpg

I think you should definately go for more than just HC. I think it'll look ten times better with a bit of hairgrass. It'll add that bit more height to it that it needs, rather than really tall bulky rocks and just short little HC beneath


----------



## Thomas McMillan (30 Jan 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I'll do a wood and fern scape if I have to fiddle too much. They're so much easier.



just do it  you know you want to


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Jan 2009)

the one thomas likes, i like also. the above one is also good. 

both a massive improvment.


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Feb 2009)

"sanzon" i'm with you now. 3 pillar  iwagumi...... i was thinking of type of stone. it's just dawned on me.


----------



## Garuf (2 Feb 2009)

In the style of every great government it's time to do a U turn on ideas. This is my favorite scape ever I can say with some confidence and I'd love to do an homage to it. Most likely without the sand foreground, but trying to maintain the simple delicate lines. 
http://faao.blogspot.com/search/label/6 ... 0e%20suave
Suggestions?


----------



## Dan Crawford (2 Feb 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> for some reason i prefer the first one of the two heres one i really like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For those of you that don't know, thats from the legend that is "Zig"


----------



## Garuf (3 Feb 2009)

Yeah, it's a nice scape, well presented. I'm not sure I like it though. 
I've had another fiddle I've got to a point where I think I have the final one. it's something of an iwagumi though again uses 4 stones. I'll get up some photo's tomorrow when I have some new camera batteries.


----------



## Daryn (3 Feb 2009)

Did you manage to get the marks off the top of the glass that is showing in the pics


----------



## Garuf (3 Feb 2009)

I assume you mean the two in the top right hand side? They're unfortunately scratches and as such I'm unable to get rid


----------

